# Just Purchased an LGB 2070d locomotive from ebay



## navihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

I searched around on the internet and this forum but can't really find much about the loco. I can find pictures of them all day but nothing really about its performance or reliability. I got it on ebay for $91.00. Hope it runs.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/31081999589...9.S2.M-654


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

This loco is classic old school LGB. Has clam shell type gearbox. 18 volt lighting. It appears to have a smoke unit ,which will be 18 volts most likely. You will have to run it warp speed to get smoke out of it. 

The drive is solid and proven. Your main issue will be power pickup. It picks up power from all six drivers but has no skates. Most LGB locos with out skates like the 2080d , 2085d , 20892 and so on are the first locos to start stuggling with dirty track, regaurdless of how many wheels it picks up power from. The wheels seem to start pitting before all other locos with skates. I would add metals wheels to the trailing truck and carbon brushes to help out. 

My LGB ruegen is a heavy loco with power pick ups on 8 wheels but will fuss on dirty track. 


Other than that , Its a solid loco. Good Luck 

Kyle The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## navihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome news. From the pics it doesn't look to have been run much. A few broken pieces to fix but can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations... That's a great deal for 91 bucks... They run very nicely....


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Good score!
That's the early model with bunker made 1971~1973. It has a lower cab which is more prototypical than the later LGB models of the Austrian U-class.
I've never seen a U-lok with a straight shovel on the roof.








I see you are missing a valve chest and have a broken strudel catcher. Train-li may have the parts.










Andrew


----------



## navihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 18 Dec 2013 11:23 AM
Congratulations... That's a great deal for 91 bucks... They run very nicely....





































That is great to hear. Thanks for the input. It was kind of an impulse buy, I mean for $91 if it didn't run I could at least display it. Posted By Garratt on 18 Dec 2013 08:14 PM
Good score!
That's the early model with bunker made 1971~1973. It has a lower cab which is more prototypical than the later LGB models of the Austrian U-class.
I've never seen a U-lok with a straight shovel on the roof.








I see you are missing a valve chest and have a broken strudel catcher. Train-li may have the parts.










Andrew


That is a cool picture. I went to Germany 5 months ago for work and I thought the Germans would all know about LGB in Nuremburg but surprisingly no one had the slightest clue?!?!?!?! Even when I showed them the old LGB building on my phone and some of the model train locos they built I still got blank stares. Maybe it was the English. HA HA


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That was our first LGB loco we bought, back in 1976. Still runs like new. Great buy for $91! 

Later, 

K


----------



## ArtB (Nov 12, 2015)

The Austrian U locomotives were manufactured by Krauss Linz a d Donau. Most were made 1897-1922. The engines are numerous and survivors are mostly located on the 760mm gauge lines through Austria. Both Austria and favored giving classes of locomotive a building series number. This style of locomotive is considered a 298.
Reference https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KkStB_U


Many of the early LGB locomotives lack the electrical improvement of a pickup shoe. As described, there tends to be a growth of carbon, wear, and pitting. I've had success reducing this issue by lightly applying Wahl clipper oil to a paper towel and removing the accumulated carbon from the top and slide of the brass railhead, especially on the R-1 1100 curves. The oil and carbon should be removed with a fresh dry area of the towel. Carefully dispose of the soiled-used towel as a combustible hazard. The light oil film will cut down the arcing, and lubricate the wheel flange to reduce noise and chatter. Hope this helps.


----------

